# Singer 500A



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

On Craigslist there is a Singer 500A

http://collegestation.craigslist.org/for/2768148384.html

Can anyone tell me if this machine is able to sew heavy materials. 

Any information at all about this model?


Thanks 

Cindy


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Cindy,

Define: Heavy Materials.

Every one of our full sized Singers will walk through thin leather and 4+ layers of denim like it was butter. Even my Singer 66 treadle will do that.

So, just how heavy are you thinking of?

That is a good price.

Where is Navasota?

Joe


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I have a 503 and it is my go to machine. Does wonderful quilting even when I'm using a flannel sheet for the backing and a blanket for the batting.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

is this heavy enough?

http://greenaprons.wordpress.com/2011/07/02/singer-slant-o-matic/

401 and 500 both have the same internal parts. (403 and 403 don't have the built in stitches. So if 8 layers of Levi's Denim isn't enough... it is because I can't get the presser foot to go up high enough.

buy the machine! it is so worth it. Read CJ's posts on her 401.


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

westbrook thank you for the information. 

It would be heavy enough for what I would use it for. 

I have a 70's model kenmore that is starting to give us problems and you can't find parts for them anymore.


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Joe Navasota is in Texas between Hempstead and College Station.

About 20-30 miles from where I live.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Texasgirl,

Thanks for the geography lesson.
Sorry to hear about the old Kenmore. I have one from the 70s also and it's one of the nicest sewing machines I have. 

I'd check the machine out. If it's only 30 miles from me I'd make a trip to the sellers place and do a hands on exam. 
Joe


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

repairs are no problem, sewing machine repair people love these because little goes wrong.

if it is stuck..... oil and lrt sit, oil some more...work it back and forth or up and down. Oil more <smile> then go get your hair blow dryer... on warm....hit the spot you think it is stuck. The old oil turns to shallac! so melt it. I will take some time and patience. I there isn't a manual, let me know... there are a couple of places you can get it for free.


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm going to see if a friend will go with me to look at it. 

Is there anything I should avoid with this machine when I am checking it out. 

Thanks
Cindy


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Isnt this the Rocketeer machine? If so, I have heard such wonderful things about them. AND they usually go for much higher than that......I need to google it and see, but I am almost sure...........


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, LOTS of info on the net about the Rocketeer, I have been lookking for one for a while! I hope you got it, nice machine!


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Looking on ebay I have seen it called the Rocketeer and also the slant O Matic


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Theres a guy who is a vintage machine expert that posts on a quilting board I belong to, and he says these are one of the very best Singers ever, lol.


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

I made a appointment to go look at it since she works and does not get off work till late. 
I don't drive at night. 

I received a email telling me she sold it after I had made the appointment.

Found another one on craigslist here is the link http://houston.craigslist.org/hsh/2776813029.html.

I really value all of your opinions since the only machine I have ever had is my Kenmore. 

Saw some other slants and rocketeers on ebay but I don't know about buying one off of ebay.

Any suggestions are very much appreciated. 

Thanks 
Cindy


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking at the pic and saw that they have the owners manual and that is very important for these older machines. It looks like it is very nice condition and the price is not bad. I have seen them sell for more.The attachments are an added plus as they add to the value.
One like this is a good work horse. LOL

Elaine


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Elaine.

Now to talk dh into letting me get it.

Since I saved us $30.00 a month for a year this morning I think the machine would be good payment. LOL


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You'll love it. My 401 (basically the same machine, different housing) is fantastic. I feel very fortunate to have found it! Couldn't help thinking about it this morning, as I get ready to make the 189 mile one way trip here shortly to my Bernina dealer to pick up my two Berninas from their bi-annual servicing. $112 per machine for service, $150 in diesel to make the trip because the machines won't fit in my car... lunch...yep just paid for another 401 that I can service at home. LOL


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

manuals for the 400 or 500 series machines is no problem to purchase. If you find a machine and no manual, let me know and I will give you a link so you can copy the manuals until you can get an original... see ebay.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

TG,

remember a 301 is a straight stitch only machine. A 500 has multiple built in stitches.


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Found a 401A in Bryan Texas.

They guy says it works great.

He is asking $75.00 for it. 

Can't test it out because his power has been shut off. 

Would you buy one if you could not test it?

Any problem areas I need to look for?

Thanks 
Cindy


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes, What to look for? Turn the wheel and see if it turns smoothly.
Check all controls for functioning as you turn the wheel.
Check the wiring and make sure it is not cracked or damaged. 
Make sure the plug that goes into the machine for the power and the foot controller is there. 
Check the thread take up lever is not broken.
Make sure he has the accessories and the cams.

Elaine


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Pretty sure he only has just the machine.

From his ad he has a bunch of vintage machines that he has up for sale.


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Drove to Bryan and bought the 401A. He was able to test it for me.

It does the built in stitches, I asked about the different cams and he said he had them but he did not want to sell them. 

Paid $75.00 for it. 

He does repair and restoring of vintage sewing machines.

He had a bunch of them.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Texasgirl said:


> Drove to Bryan and bought the 401A. He was able to test it for me.
> 
> It does the built in stitches, I asked about the different cams and he said he had them but he did not want to sell them.
> 
> ...


The cams are part of the machine. I would not have taken the machine without them and would have gladly paid a little more for all of it.
I wonder why he would not sell the cams with the machine?
 It makes no sense and now you will want to find some for the machine to make it complete and that may not be as easy as it sounds.

Elaine


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

cams are cheap.... you only need cam 1,2,3,4, and 5 check ebay. your machine has built in stitches and don't need the other cams...they were for the 403 and 503 models.


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

I found some of the cams at this place http://www.sewingpartsonline.com/Singer-401-sewing-machine-parts.aspx for $3.99 each I ordered 1,3,4,&5.
It said #2 was no longer available. 

Now I am looking for the manual for it.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

ends tomorrow....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Singer-Slan...311?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ccd091ef

expect to pay ~$40 if less great but I have seen these sell for ~$60. 

it looks like the top tray is there - the manual is setting on top of it. the #2 cam included, The box that holds the cams and accessories is what is much sought after and I say buy it!

service manual if you are going to do repairs
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SERVICE-MAN...854?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae497f636

straight stitch needle plate if you have the zigzag one on
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Singer-1745...191?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20bc917a9f

zigzag needle plate
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Singer-Need...511?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b13ac9bf

cam #2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SINGER-SEWI...385?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a8b8e8f9


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow I sure don't have that kind of luck. LOL Usually if I get something that is incomplete it takes a miracle to find the accessories and then they are not cheap.  Glad you were able to get them.


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Westbrook thank you so much for the links. 
I ordered the #2 Cam.

Will pay to download the manual from another site. 

Was using my kenmore on saturday and put the needle through my finger nail and part of my finger. 

That hurt. LOL


----------

